# What do I need to know to breed my RBPs?



## DonMeyerJr (Oct 13, 2004)

I will eventually be attempting to breed my RBPs. Just wondering some stuff I will need to know.

For example:
# of Piranha
Size of the tank
Feeding (any changes when breeding)

Stuff like that!

Thanks much

Don Meyer


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...tereri_breeding

ENJOY


----------

